# Curious...



## Jennifer Price (Nov 1, 2007)

What is the ratio of men to women on this board? If it is anything like when I graduated college...I am guessing it is a legion of men to handful of women (I graduated in a class of 200 - with 6 females).

Edit: Also, what is the ratio where you work? I work with in a dept of 13 and am the only female (which makes for fun days when the testoterone is raging).


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm guessing something on the order of one woman for every 100 men here.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 1, 2007)

Frazil is enough women for every guy on this board...


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 1, 2007)

jenevans said:


> What is the ratio of men to women on this board? If it is anything like when I graduated college...I am guessing it is a legion of men to handful of women (I graduated in a class of 200 - with 6 females).
> Edit: Also, what is the ratio where you work? I work with in a dept of 13 and am the only female (which makes for fun days when the testoterone is raging).


In terms of solely technical people (we'll exclude the receptionist and the secretaries):

Precon: 1 woman; 13 men

Accountants: 50/50 split

Engineering/Safety: all men (20)

Field: roughly 80% men / 20% women


----------



## frazil (Nov 1, 2007)

> Frazil is enough women for every guy on this board...


are you saying I'm fat?  :sniff:

There are 24 registered females, and 153 registered males, and 1476 unknowns. So 15% of those that specified are females.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 1, 2007)

frazil said:


> are you saying I'm fat?  :sniff:


Who are you my wife??? No I just mean your that awesome...


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^Good recovery FW!


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 1, 2007)

Smooth FW.


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 1, 2007)

As I look around the room here and count the Engineers, I get eight males and two females.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2007)

jenevans said:


> What is the ratio of men to women on this board? If it is anything like when I graduated college...I am guessing it is a legion of men to handful of women (I graduated in a class of 200 - with 6 females).
> Edit: Also, what is the ratio where you work? I work with in a dept of 13 and am the only female (which makes for fun days when the testoterone is raging).



so how many pm's have you gotten since you have been here?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2007)

As my wife is fond of saying about being a girl in an engineering school: "The odds are good, but the goods are odd."

If we're talking professional staff here to mean anyone beyond clerical, marketing, etc. In our office we have 2 male engineers, a male drafter, 2 male LA's, and 2 femals LA's. (If you consider LA's professional that is. :huh: )

Companywide we have 5 smallish offices of 8-10 people. Each has 1 to 2 female tech staff. I'd say maybe 15% tops.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 1, 2007)

In my unit of 7 there are 2 of us. In our section of about 16 there are 4. On a whole throughout the Agency most units (comprised of about 7- 10 people) have 1 to 2 female.

But how many men are in a clerical type position?...we have quite a few...probably 50%.


----------



## nufb52 (Nov 1, 2007)

In my department we have 3 men and 3 women. The company overall seems (oddly enough) to be about 50/50. My last firm was probably 90/10 male to female.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 1, 2007)

Current job: 5 males, 0 females

When I worked for the DoD: 26 males, 2 females


----------



## Dleg (Nov 1, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> As my wife is fond of saying about being a girl in an engineering school: "The odds are good, but the goods are odd."


Nice one!

jenevans, why don't you start a poll and find out? Just edit your original post, go into the "manage poll for this topic", and set up a simple male/female choice. Or start a new thread with a poll, if you can't do that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2007)

^ Fraz and Fusion sittin' in a tree...

S-P-A-M-I-N-G!


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 1, 2007)

I love polls.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2007)

One each so far.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

:woot:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Nov 1, 2007)

Strong work, jenevans.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

:th_rockon:


----------



## Hill William (Nov 2, 2007)

jenevans said:


> I love polls.



So does VT.

Sorry, I apologize.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Nov 2, 2007)

My current office:

9 male engineers

1 male draftsman

3 female engineers

2 female clerical/staff


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 2, 2007)

jenevans said:


> I love polls.


But can you dance with/on one?

sorry je I couldn't resist.

I don't know the actual numbers, but I'd guestimate that we're 70/30 M/F.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 2, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> As my wife is fond of saying about being a girl in an engineering school: "The odds are good, but the goods are odd."


That's great, I just might have to use that.



> If we're talking professional staff here to mean anyone beyond clerical, marketing, etc. In our office we have 2 male engineers, a male drafter, 2 male LA's, and 2 femals LA's. (If you consider LA's professional that is. :huh: )
> Companywide we have 5 smallish offices of 8-10 people. Each has 1 to 2 female tech staff. I'd say maybe 15% tops.


What's an LA (besides a smog-bound metropolis)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Landscape architect. They draw pretty renderings of stuff you actually designed. I've worked with them for years and other than planting plans, I can't figure out what it is they do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

MA_PE said:


> But can you dance with/on one?


I am more impressed by table dancing than poll dancing - takes a little more skill and coordination, especially if you are drunk 

I work for a state agency, so there is more parity in my office but that doesn't break down as well if you look amongst the professionals where I think the line splits closer to 80%:20% for male:female ratio.

JR


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 2, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Landscape architect. They draw pretty renderings of stuff you actually designed. I've worked with them for years and other than planting plans, I can't figure out what it is they do.


I see said the blind man.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 2, 2007)

MA_PE said:


> But can you dance with/on one?sorry je I couldn't resist.
> 
> I don't know the actual numbers, but I'd guestimate that we're 70/30 M/F.


:laugh:

I am going to keep mum on this one less I do anything to harm my reputation


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2007)

:GotPics:


----------



## Slugger926 (Nov 2, 2007)

50% men to 50% female in the engineering department here.

100% male engineers (me with PE)

100% Intern engineers (team lead with EIT license)

50-50 on all other non licensed college grads in engineering, and non licnesed (military) non educated engineers (includes physics degrees and one with part of an associates degree)


----------



## roadmonkey (Nov 2, 2007)

9 male engineers to 4 female engineers in our transportation department.

My last company had 30 males to 2 females.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 2, 2007)

3:1

3 Men, 1 Lady.

Supervising Engineer - P.E. (Man...retiring in 4 or 5 years)

Electrical Engineer - P.E. (Man..will leave before the years is over. Already turned his resignation letter)

Electrical Engineer - P.E. (Man...macho man...me :eyebrows: )

Electrical Engineer - (EIT) (She... The one with more experience in the group other than the Supervisor. Will be my boss in 4 or 5 more years)

I am the youngest at 43.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 2, 2007)

My office has 32 Men and 5 women as engineers.

Like most other people, our support staff has a much better mix.

With there being more women than men in this world, the winds of change will eventually come to the engineering profession.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW, our poll above is at 32 to 5 right now.

coincidence?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 2, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> WOW, our poll above is at 32 to 5 right now.coincidence?


I think not!


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 2, 2007)

How is the ratio 32 to 6 but the total votes is 24?


----------



## benbo (Nov 2, 2007)

jenevans said:


> How is the ratio 32 to 6 but the total votes is 24?


When VTE votes, it counts for all 15 of his alter egos.


----------



## jrsc (Nov 2, 2007)

Now: 7 male engineers

1 female engineer (me)

5 male surveyors

1 female administrative assistant

Old Job: 13 male engineers

2 female engineers

4 male cad techs

1 female cad tech

6 male surveyors

20+/- male building inspectors

6 female administrative assistants

When I got laid off from my old job it was only the female engineers/cad techs that were let go. Hmmmm..... think we could maby have some problems there.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 2, 2007)

jenevans said:


> How is the ratio 32 to 6 but the total votes is 24?


You need to carry the 2 to make the math work?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 2, 2007)

jenevans said:


> How is the ratio 32 to 6 but the total votes is 24?


Because earlier I combined the poll with the previous topic about this, so there has been 24 votes since I combined them.


----------



## RatBlaster (Nov 2, 2007)

benbo said:


> When VTE votes, it counts for all 15 of his alter egos.


It does?


----------



## frazil (Nov 2, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Because earlier I combined the poll with the previous topic about this, so there has been 24 votes since I combined them.


I voted in both.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to go make the female -1 eh?


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 2, 2007)

frazil said:


> I voted in both.


Is there something you are not telling us fraz?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 2, 2007)

27 engineers in my dept. of which 5 are female. Six months ago our dept. had 30 engineers and 8 were female.


----------



## Freon (Nov 12, 2007)

Keep in mind that I work in the "Oil Patch" now. At the home office where I keep my HP48GX;

8 engineers - All male (I am one of two PEs)

5 Executive Staff - All Male

7 Support Staff - four ladies and three men

And we literally had more women in my reinforced Infantry Regiment last year in Iraq.

Freon


----------



## cement (Nov 12, 2007)

frazil said:


> I voted in both.


so you ARE Road Guy in drag!


----------



## testee (Nov 12, 2007)

Male.


----------



## Raanne (Nov 13, 2007)

ratio where I work - 8 people (1 principal engineer, his wife (office manager), 2 non-principal engineers (me included), 2 plumbing designers, and 2 cad operators. Other than the wife, i'm the only other female.

my last job, other than the accountant and marketing / sales person, i was the only female out of 20 people. by the time i left, they had hired 3 other female engineers. (it was still around 20 people - very high turnover at that company)


----------



## ktulu (Nov 13, 2007)

2 males

1 female (plus, she just happens to own the company...)


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Dec 18, 2007)

This office:

5 Engineers - All male

8 Surveyors - All male

2 Cadd Tech - 1 Male, 1 Female

4 Clerical - All female


----------



## dfweyer (Dec 19, 2007)

jenevans said:


> Edit: Also, what is the ratio where you work? I work with in a dept of 13 and am the only female (which makes for fun days when the testoterone is raging).


I work at a large electric utility, the PE email list (which doesn't include me yet) has 75 names with 1 female. The 'Engineer' email list has 179 names with 5 females... WOW didn't know there were that few!


----------



## Melanie11 (Dec 19, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> As my wife is fond of saying about being a girl in an engineering school: "The odds are good, but the goods are odd."


Wow I thought the number of female engineers was getting closer to the number of men. Fun poll. And VTEnviro I agree with your wife!! That's a great quote


----------



## fmullner (Dec 19, 2007)

Counting my boss and her more or less direct reports, it's 6 men and 4 women. Of the four women, one is clerical, one (the boss) is an EE and the two women are Chem E's.

That's sounds pretty out of the ordinary.


----------



## frazil (Jun 23, 2009)

bump!


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2009)

No females in this office who aren't admins. I'm the welding "engineer", and we've got 4 male rigging guys, but that's it. Across the street in E&amp;C I recall seeing a fair share of women mixed in, but they definitely stood out in a crowd. I would hate to work over there, cubicle walls are all shoulder height, so it would be impossible to spam online all day!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 24, 2009)

frazil said:


> bump!


Why the bump Fraz? Are you changing your vote or something?


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 24, 2009)

Changing name to "Chaz"?


----------



## frazil (Jun 24, 2009)

I was just curious. It seems like there are more females on the board than there used to be :bananapowerslide:

but they don't seem to be voting in the poll...


----------



## cement (Jun 24, 2009)

well you see frazil, there may not be as many women, but women folk have a certain number of words per day that they have to speak or otherwise communicate.

men on the otherhand, can just point and grunt.

this does not meet the three keystroke minimum requirements for the 10k thread.

hence the apparent disparity.

you're welcome.


----------



## FLJhawk (Jun 24, 2009)

8 PEs - all male

2 EIs - both male

3 PSMs - all male

6 CAD techs - all male

4 secretaries - all female

Real Boys Club. Not that we haven't hired some female engineers and CAD techs, they just haven't generally been really good performers for us.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 25, 2009)

MY DEPT

Me - male

Other project engineer - male

Our boss - male

His boss - male

CAD - male

4 technicians - male

2 clerks - female

We had a female "seasonal help" intern technician a couple summers ago but that didn't go well. She was here only a few days before she started doing things her own way because everybody else was doing it wrong.


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm a sole proprietor, so the ratio at my 'work' is 100% female. 

In past jobs I've been the only female engineer, or one of a few. I have seen a small uptick in the number of female engineers in my area, over the last five years or so. It's still probably only around 10 percent. &lt;useless trivia&gt; I was the first female president of the MS ASCE section.&lt;/ut&gt;


----------



## rudy (Jul 20, 2009)

The current ratio in my group at work is 10% female and 90% male. There are 10 of us in our group -- 1 female (me) and the rest male. Over the year's we've had other females, but our group was also bigger back then... the ratio was about the same then.... 5 to 10% female.


----------



## Supe (Jul 20, 2009)

Zero female engineers here on the job site, and only a very small percentage of female craft not in an HR/Admin role out of the 1300+ people here.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 20, 2009)

Is it just me or does anyone else read "Curious" in the title and get a little excited that someone might be discussing... Bi...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 20, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else read "Curious" in the title and get a little excited that someone might be discussing... Bi...


...focals? Not really.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else read "Curious" in the title and get a little excited that someone might be discussing... Bi...


...cycles? Yeah, I love a good bike ride. So, yeah, put me in the excited category.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 20, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else read "Curious" in the title and get a little excited that someone might be discussing... Bi...


is there something you want to tell us TD?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 20, 2009)

^


----------

